# Largest continuously flying flag east of the Mississippi



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We went to the Fort Wayne farm show the last two days to help out at the HeatmasterSS booth, on the way is one whopper of a flag.

Pole is 232 feet tall and the flag itself is 50x80, it has 400,000 lbs of concrete in the base.

A link to the Dodge dealer that had it installed:

http://www.glenbrookdodgechryslerjeep.com/dealership/our-flag.htm

Photo from a shopping mall parking lot across the street:










Shot of my lovely bride at the base of the pole:










Click on the link below for a short video of it rippling in the wind today:

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t167/Marty_Lappin/th_IMG_1535_zpsafainvzz.mp4


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Wonder how many soldiers it takes to fold that sucker up?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

stack em up said:


> Wonder how many soldiers it takes to fold that sucker up?


That would be something to see in itself.


----------

